# Me la recommanderiez-vous ?



## Dredriban (10 Août 2016)

Bonjour ! 

J'avais en tête depuis quelques mois de me prendre une AW (L'entrée de gamme, sport donc dans la taille la plus grande), une chose, une autre et finalement je ne m'en suis toujours pas prise (J'avais préféré économiser pour le 6S+). Et cette idée d'en acquérir une me trotte toujours dans la tête. Je reste cependant mitigé. En effet, j'y vois quelques avantages. En effet ayant un gros téléphone, le 6S+ je ne l'ai jamais dans ma poche, toujours dans mon sac ou posé quelque part. Ce qui fait que je rate 3/4 de mes appels ou autres. L'avantage de l'AW c'est d'être prévenu de toutes notifications, donc de savoir quand aller voir son téléphone. Il y a d'autres fonctions utiles notamment la musique en bluethooth et les différentes fonctions sports. Néanmoins, je reste dubitatif. Toutes ces fonctions restent du gadget. Et surtout, le prix me gêne : 400 euros, ça fait vraiment mal pour l'utilisation que je pourrais en faire. 

Apparemment, un second modèle va sortir. Quid des nouveautés ? 

Cela fait plus d'un an que la montre est sortie, et je pense que vous avez le recul nécessaire pour savoir et me dire ce que vous en pensez, d'autant plus dans mon cas. Le prix me gêne vraiment (Je ne sais pas s'il y a des concurrents similaires). D'autant plus qu'en est-il de la qualité de la montre en elle-même : Se raye-t-elle facilement (Vous savez quand on cogne involontairement son poignet à une table) / La sueur lors d'efforts sportifs ne l'abîment pas ? / Faut-il la protéger ? 

Du coup, je suis un perdu. Merci à vous de m'aider. Bonne journée !


----------



## fousfous (10 Août 2016)

Bon alors tout d'abord si le prix te gêne tu peux attendre le keynote de septembre et si il y a présentation d'un nouvelle watch les prix vont surement baisser pour tout les modèles.
Pour le modele sport le boitier ne se raye pas, c'est très solide, le verre peut se rayer mais pour moi c'est pas vraiment visible.
La sueur ne pose pas de problème, faut juste la nettoyer de temps en temps quand même.
Pas vraiment besoin de la protéger, elle résistera normalement.


----------



## Dredriban (10 Août 2016)

Merci ! Oui cela restera plus un achat de Noël dans tous les cas ! Du coup mieux vaut la protéger si l'écran se raye, non ? Comment ça la nettoyer ? Avec du recul, tu penses que ça vaut le coup de lâcher 400 euros dedans ?


----------



## fousfous (10 Août 2016)

Pas besoin de la protéger je pense, elle ne se raye vraiment pas facilement. Pour moi oui ça valait le coup, mais après ça dépend de la sensibilité de chacuns.


----------



## Dredriban (10 Août 2016)

Même en se cognant involontairement contre une table ? Tu penses que pour la nouvelle ça sera le même prix ?


----------



## fousfous (11 Août 2016)

J'ai déjà cogné contre des tables et elle va bien, mais ça dépend de ta table aussi, si c'est en granit...
Oui ce sera au minimum au même prix, voir moins chere


----------



## Dredriban (11 Août 2016)

Merci ! Du coup pour toi inutile de la protéger ?


----------



## fousfous (11 Août 2016)

Oui pour moi ce n'est pas utile, mais après le risque 0 n'existe pas.


----------



## Vanton (12 Août 2016)

Dredriban a dit:


> Cela fait plus d'un an que la montre est sortie, et je pense que vous avez le recul nécessaire pour savoir et me dire ce que vous en pensez, d'autant plus dans mon cas.


Je n'ai qu'une réponse... 



 [emoji1]


----------



## Dredriban (14 Août 2016)

A ce point ? XD


----------



## Vanton (14 Août 2016)

C'est à peine exagéré... [emoji57]

Non plus sérieusement je pense aussi comme toi que c'est un produit très gadget. Peu de fonctions très utiles, une ergonomie douteuse... Dans ton cas, puisque tu n'as pas ton téléphone sous le nez en permanence, elle sera plus utile. Mais il n'y a pas de fonction phare qui puisse rendre son achat indispensable. 

Quant à l'objet en lui même, force est de reconnaître qu'Apple a fait du bon boulot. Cette montre est généralement agréable à porter et très bien finie. Tu as deux matériaux qui composent chaque modèle : celui de la vitre et celui du boîtier. Le boîtier Sport résiste bien aux rayures, moins aux chocs. Mais dans l'ensemble rien d'alarmant. La version gris sidéral peut s'écailler légèrement, on a vu passer quelques images. Mais ça a l'air assez rare. 

La vitre de la Sport est dans le même verre que celle des derniers iPhone. Assez résistante aux chocs, pas trop sensible aux rayures. La plupart des gens portent cette montre sans protection et sans problème. Et puis compte tenu de son côté bijou, lui coller une protection gâche un peu  à mon avis...


----------



## iphone5stiti (14 Août 2016)

Dredriban a dit:


> Merci ! Du coup pour toi inutile de la protéger ?



Non pas la peine du tout j'ai la mienne depuis 10 mois et elle a une rayure en haut mais je me suis cogné comme du crépis donc forcément .. mais sinon vraiment bien


----------



## Dredriban (15 Août 2016)

Merci de l'avis complet ! Je t'avoue que c'est du gadget complet et que seul cette fonction pour toujours avoir un oeil sur un iPhone encombrant est utile. Et 400 euros ça fait mal ... Cependant c'est la seule sur le marché qui fait cela, non ? 

J'ai plusieurs montres de bonnes marques et elles sont toutes légèrement rayées sur le cadran dû au cognement de la montre sur une table en cours. Ici cela est mieux protégé ou mieux faut assurer, certaines protections semblent bien aller.


----------



## Vanton (15 Août 2016)

Disons qu'avec un iPhone ça sera la plus complète, sans commune mesure. 

Le suivi d'activité est plutôt simple et efficace également. Sans égaler certains modèles spécialisés beaucoup plus complets, ça reste un produit bien pensé et efficace pour qui veut se mettre au sport ou surveiller ses pratiques. 

Pour la fragilité, le boîtier du modèle Inox se raye très facilement. Mais le modèle Sport est moins sensible. Pour les vitres c'est l'inverse


----------



## iphone5stiti (15 Août 2016)

Dredriban a dit:


> Merci de l'avis complet ! Je t'avoue que c'est du gadget complet et que seul cette fonction pour toujours avoir un oeil sur un iPhone encombrant est utile. Et 400 euros ça fait mal ... Cependant c'est la seule sur le marché qui fait cela, non ?
> 
> J'ai plusieurs montres de bonnes marques et elles sont toutes légèrement rayées sur le cadran dû au cognement de la montre sur une table en cours. Ici cela est mieux protégé ou mieux faut assurer, certaines protections semblent bien aller.



Oui c'est la seule montre [emoji355]️ qui sur le marché domine ( a mon goût ) 
Moi aussi, j'ai mis longtemps à franchir le pas mais bon je me suis laissé tenter, en sachant que tu as la possibilité de changer le bracelet quand tu le souhaites ( sur des sites internet certains les vendent pas cher et sont cool ) 
Ensuite pour la protection je ne pose jamais la question elle passe sous l'eau, je m'en sers pour bosser et tout donc elle prends des coups et tout est nickel, après ça serait à refaire je pense que je prendrai pour 69€ de plus l'AppleCare + qui peut être vite rentabiliser si il y a une casse ..


----------



## Dredriban (15 Août 2016)

Merci ! Donc pour vous pas du tout de protection ? Même pas un film ou un truc pour protéger les côtés du modèle Sport ? Oui car je pense partir de ce modèle. C'est surtout des rayures que j'ai peur suite aux chocs. Mais bon le prix fait mal. C'est le genre de truc, t'en as pas. C'est pas grave. Mais si tu l'as, tu ne peux plus t'en passer.


----------



## Vanton (15 Août 2016)

De toute façon attends la prochaine version en septembre. Elle baissera peut-être niveau prix. 

Après tu sais une montre automatique ça se trouve facilement à 400€ comme l'Apple watch, si ce n'est bien plus... Et les possesseurs de Rolex ne collent pas de bâche en plastique et d'airbags dessus...


----------



## iphone5stiti (15 Août 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> De toute façon attends la prochaine version en septembre. Elle baissera peut-être niveau prix.
> 
> Après tu sais une montre automatique ça se trouve facilement à 400€ comme l'Apple watch, si ce n'est bien plus... Et les possesseurs de Rolex ne collent pas de bâche en plastique et d'airbags dessus...



Exactement, c'est une montre " à petit budget " tout est relatif, une Rolex à 10000€ voir plus, on ne la protège pas donc une Apple Watch à 400€ .. après tu peux acheter un film protecteur ça ne coûte rien


----------



## Dredriban (16 Août 2016)

Dans tous les cas, je parle d'un achat pour les fêtes de Noël donc oui j'attends forcément le second modèle. Je suis d'accord mais une Rolex est techniquement de meilleure qualité. J'espère que le modèle Sport, considéré comme l'entrée de gamme reste correcte par-rapport aux modèles supérieurs. Je parle de protection au vu des utilisations avec l'écran etc ... Là où une Rolex tu ne regardes que l'heure.


----------



## fousfous (16 Août 2016)

Bah niveau qualité c'est la même chose que les autres modèles rassure toi


----------



## Fabeme (16 Août 2016)

Le seul modèle vraiment résistant (et pas à tout) c'est la version inox noir. Mais le modèle sport est très bon, tu peux envisager un film plastique pour l'écran si vraiment tu y tiens mais ça pourrait compliquer le nettoyage (je la passe sous l'eau tous les 2/3 jours, un peu plus en été)

Après pour l'utilité, je partage depuis longtemps les vues de Vanton à ce niveau. Ça manque de fonction phare. Elle deviendra un peu plus pratique avec watchOS 3 je trouve, je la trouve plus agréable à utiliser. Mais c'est avant tout un bel objet technologique.

Si annonce d'une nouvelle version en septembre ou octobre/novembre il y a fort à parier que les v1 resteront au catalogue avec une baisse de prix.


----------



## Mcbm (16 Août 2016)

Très franchement le modèle sport est résistant. J'en ai eu une depuis sa sortie et elle était restée comme neuve jusqu'à ce que je la casse. Elle n'avait aucunes rayures ou micros rayures que ce soit sur l'écran ou le boîtier. Je l'ai remplacée par le modèle inox noir sidéral, j'espère qu'elle restera comme neuve aussi longtemps que ma sport l'est restée.


----------



## Vanton (16 Août 2016)

Avant d'être morte, elle était vivante... [emoji57]


----------



## Dredriban (16 Août 2016)

Merci ! D'ailleurs ça va sous l'eau ? Ouais je pensais au moins mettre un film dessus, je ne sais pas si ça se fait en verre trempé comme l'iPhone ou pas ... Techniquement la Watch 2 sera mieux donc je me dirigerai vers elle, en espérant que le prix ne soit pas ouf. 

Par-contre je lis beaucoup que la Sport est juste en terme de résistance et qu'elle est fragile contrairement à l'inox. Intox ? Je prends soin de mes affaires mais une montre peut facilement se cogner involontairement à une table ou autre.


----------



## Mcbm (16 Août 2016)

Comme je te le disais au dessus, ma sport que j'ai porté tous les jours pendant plus d'un an sans aucune protection que ce soit sur l'écran ou le boîtier était comme neuve avant que je ne la casse et comme toi je prends soin de mes affaires mais pourtant elle avait pris quelques chocs qui n'ont jamais laissé de trace sur la montre, enfin à part le dernier choc qui a eu raison d'elle mais la c'était beaucoup plus qu'un simple choc. [emoji9]


----------



## Vanton (16 Août 2016)

Le souci avec les protections d'écran c'est la forme même de la vitre. Comme sur les derniers iPhone elle n'est pas plane. Du coup les protections s'arrêtent au bord de la partie centrale plane mais ne couvrent pas les angles arrondis du verre... Non seulement c'est moche cette protection qui ne fait pas toute la surface du verre, mais en plus ca doit pas protéger tant que ça... 

Pour l'étanchéité on verra avec la présentation de la V2. Mais la V1 se comporte plutôt bien sous l'eau à en croire certains. Ce qui est acquis c'est qu'elle résiste parfaitement à un lavage de mains ou une douche. Mais elle n'est pas censée aimer les séances de natation... Elle peut supporter une immersion jusqu'à 1m pendant 30min.


----------



## Dredriban (17 Août 2016)

Merci ! Bon si c'était un choc de fou ça se comprend. Juste sous la douche donc ? 

Si on mélange protège écran + le machin qui recouvre les côtés c'est bon, non ?


----------



## Vanton (17 Août 2016)

Elle paraîtra énorme et cheap, mais oui elle sera protégée... [emoji57]


----------



## Dredriban (18 Août 2016)

Merci ! Il n'y en a pas des élégantes ? Je t'avoue que bon vu le gadget j'ai envie qu'il soit protégé.


----------



## ScapO (19 Août 2016)

Dredriban a dit:


> Merci ! Bon si c'était un choc de fou ça se comprend. Juste sous la douche donc ?
> 
> Si on mélange protège écran + le machin qui recouvre les côtés c'est bon, non ?



Slt,
ce n'est plus une montre que tu vas avoir mais le vieux réveil de ma grand-mère...
Un achat et celui d'une montre, cela doit être un plaisir , des plaisirs : celui de la porter , celui de la regarder bref celui de "vivre avec"
et là tu sombres dans les contraintes.


----------



## Dredriban (19 Août 2016)

Yep ! J'espère que le nouveau modèle sera plus solide alors parce que là si c'est au moindre choc une égratinure ...


----------



## Mcbm (19 Août 2016)

Elle est déjà solide ! Si tu y fais un minimum attention, sans en être esclave, tu n'as pas besoin de protection.
Je trouve ça dommage de vouloir lui mettre une quelconque protection alors qu'elle ne s'abîme pas au moindre coup.


----------



## iphone5stiti (19 Août 2016)

Mcbm a dit:


> Elle est déjà solide ! Si tu y fais un minimum attention, sans en être esclave, tu n'as pas besoin de protection.
> Je trouve ça dommage de vouloir lui mettre une quelconque protection alors qu'elle ne s'abîme pas au moindre coup.



Tout à fait d'accord avec toi, j'en suis pas maniaque et elle est en très bon état ! 
Après avoir une Apple Watch avec une protection je trouve ça bof bof, surtout quand on voit la grosseur des coques


----------



## Dredriban (20 Août 2016)

Même en l'utilisant quand on pratique du sport genre musculation ? Parce que tous les avis sur le net semblent dire qu'elle est fragile avec des petits pets sur les tours.


----------



## Vanton (20 Août 2016)

Elle est pas très douée pour la musculation apparemment


----------



## jmaubert (20 Août 2016)

Dredriban a dit:


> Même en l'utilisant quand on pratique du sport genre musculation ? Parce que tous les avis sur le net semblent dire qu'elle est fragile avec des petits pets sur les tours.


Bonjour,
J'ai l'Apple watch sport depuis 5 mois et je l'utilise toujours à la musculation. Si on évite de jeter des haltères dessus, elle s'en sort très bien! La mienne n'a aucune marque.


----------



## Dredriban (22 Août 2016)

Merci ! Après encore une fois, je suis peut-être paranoïa mais dans ce genre de sport on peut très bien cogner la montre sans le faire exprès, je ne sais pas son degré de résistance mais d'où mes interrogations sur la protection.


----------



## jmaubert (22 Août 2016)

Je confirme : c'est de la paranoïa  Dans ce cas là, je ne vois qu'une seule solution : jouer aux échecs
Plus sérieusement, il n'y a pas plus de chances de cogner la montre à la musculation que dans les différentes tâches de la vie quotidienne ! Et comme toutes les montres, l' Apple Watch est conçue pour supporter ces chocs normaux.


----------



## Vanton (22 Août 2016)

En fait tout dépend de la force du choc... Hier soir je n'ai pas arrêté de cogner ma montre contre une table en verre. Trois ou quatre fois de suite. Je lisais un truc sur mon ordi, j'avais la main sur ma cuisse sous la table et quand je la relevais pour taper du texte je faisais pas attention au bord de la vitre de la table et... choc ! 
Mais rien à signaler... J'ai la version saphir, moins résistante aux chocs en plus. C'était des impacts peu forts et ça s'est très bien passé même si je rageais de mon inattention à chaque fois et que je stressais un peu en posant les yeux sur ma montre. 

Et c'est loin d'être isolé. Il n'est pas rare que je la cogne. Jamais très fort. Et elle y a toujours survécu. 

Je pense que ce qu'elle n'aime vraiment pas c'est une chute. Sur du carrelage par exemple. Ça doit être dévastateur, entre la vitesse et la dureté du matériau. Mais elle n'est pas aussi fragile qu'une bulle de savon...


----------



## Dredriban (22 Août 2016)

Merci ! Justement c'est typiquement le genre de chocs dont je parle qui ont entraîné des petites égratinures sur mes montres normales. Après niveau transpiration et tout, j'imagine qu'elle ne craint rien. Mais ouais pour la musculation je ne sais pas s'il y a plus de chances de chocs mais bon. C'est bien que vous ayiez des avis optimistes. Si on lit les avis sur la Sport sur internet, il y a beaucoup d'avis avec des photos et égratinures. 

D'ailleurs que peut-on attendre de nouveau de la watch 2 ? Une révolution ?


----------



## Vanton (22 Août 2016)

M'étonnerait... Je les vois bien être assez conservateurs. Améliorer l'écran, ajouter une puce GPS, augmenter l'autonomie générale... Et la réactivité !! Le gros point noir de la V1. 

Bref un peu comme un iPhone S, un design proche mais l'intérieur totalement revu.


----------



## Dredriban (25 Août 2016)

Du coup encore plus solide selon toi ? J'avoue que je fais une fixette sur ça.


----------



## Vanton (25 Août 2016)

T'as l'air ouais... [emoji1] Plus solide ça m'étonnerait. Ils utilisent déjà un alu  plus solide et du verre renforcé. Peuvent pas faire beaucoup mieux...

Après il est possible qu'ils sortent à prix salé de nouveaux modèles dans d'autres matériaux : titane par exemple. Mais ça réglera pas le problème de la vitre.


----------



## Mcbm (25 Août 2016)

Je confirme, c'est même plus qu'une fixette. Si tu en achète une, tu vas te pourrir la vie avec, tu n'en profiteras pas de peur de l'abîmer.


----------



## Dredriban (25 Août 2016)

Oui c'est clair. Bah je t'avoue que comme c'est quelque chose que tu utilises presque plus que le téléphone dans des situations pires, c'est pour ça ! XD Et encore je n'ai jamais eu d'iPhone à nue, toujours coque + film aussi. Au pire j'aviserai en fonction, j'attends la Watch 2 voir ce qu'elle fait, espérant que le prix ne grimpe pas et à Noël je passe commande !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1121188 (25 Août 2016)

Si le prix te gène *n'achète surtout pas cette montre*. 
Des personnes de mon entourage commencent à regretter leur achat. Ils ont découvert les nouveautés, consommés, étaient heureux de s'envoyer des "bip bip" via leur watch et maintenant en terme d'expérience utilisateur ils sont déçus.

C'est un gadget plutôt esthétique (et encore, c'est discutable pour une montre) pour personne ayant les moyen de mettre 400e (minimum), sans se soucier si elle apportera réellement quelque chose ou non. Tu as bien d'autres produits hight tech à acheter pour noel et qui te seront bien plus utiles. 

Enfin, c'est un conseil.. t'en fais ce que tu veux. Mais si tu l'achètes et que tu t'en lasse ou regrette ton expérience utilisateur, tu pourras avoir une pensée pour moi


----------



## Vanton (26 Août 2016)

Oh toi tu vas te faire engueuler par certains ici ! [emoji1]

Et puis après tout s'il finit par ne plus s'en servir, au moins il ne risquera plus de l'abîmer... [emoji1] Toujours voir le positif !


----------



## Dredriban (26 Août 2016)

Je t'avoue que mon utilité se résumera à m'en servir pour le sport (Chronomètre utile pour la musculation) et surtout ne pas avoir forcément mon iPhone sur moi pour être notifié, je pourrai le laisser dans mon sac sans craindre de ne louper quelque chose ! Après pour 400 euros c'est clair que ça fait juste. xD


----------



## Membre supprimé 1121188 (26 Août 2016)

Si ton utilité est basée sur le sport alors tu as des objets spécifiques plus adaptés. Ou même le chrono de ton iPhone. Perso je l'utilise à la salle pour les récupérations et ça fonctionne très bien  

Sinon pour les notifications, dès lors que ta montre t'auras indiqué le message tu devras aller dans ton sac pour y répondre. Pas vraiment "ergonomique".

C'est à toi de voir, mais de ce que j'ai pu lire sur ce topic, tu peux largement t'en passer. Si t'avais les moyens de claquer 400e sans te poser de questions, je t'aurais dit : fonce


----------



## Mcbm (26 Août 2016)

Sinon tu peux la prendre et la tester pendant les 14 jours que tu as pour la rendre si elle ne te convient pas. Pour moi je pense que c'est meilleure solution pour te faire ta propre idée aussi bien sur ces fonctionnalités par rapport à ton utilisation et aussi pour te faire ta propre idée sur sa résistance.


----------



## Vanton (26 Août 2016)

Oui les 14j sont assez intéressants pour se faire un avis. Les gens ne s'en servent pas assez


----------



## Dredriban (27 Août 2016)

Oui tu marques un point ! C'est clair que cela me fait réfléchir. Cela m'indiquera juste si j'ai un message/appel et m'incite juste à le sortir. Est-ce que l'on peut faire plus ? Genre suivre un livescore sur sa montre ou autres ? Après t'as la musique en BT avec casque qui est pas mal aussi. Et le chronomètres basique qui peut servir. Non je ne vais pas à la salle avec un 6S+ trop grand. XD


----------



## Vanton (27 Août 2016)

Le problème de la musique c'est que tu dois synchroniser une des playlist de ton tel sur la montre... C'est vraiment pas idéal je trouve


----------



## fousfous (27 Août 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Le problème de la musique c'est que tu dois synchroniser une des playlist de ton tel sur la montre... C'est vraiment pas idéal je trouve


Tu peux aussi utiliser la musique de ton iPhone directement, ou écouter beats1


----------



## Dredriban (27 Août 2016)

Comment ça ?


----------



## fousfous (27 Août 2016)

Bah la watch te sert de télécommande pour la musique qui est sur ton iPhone


----------



## Dredriban (28 Août 2016)

Oui donc je peux tout lire ce qui est sur l'iPhone ?


----------



## Vanton (28 Août 2016)

C'est l'iPhone qui lit la musique dans ce cas de figure en fait, et qui est connecté au casque. La montre ne sert que de télécommande de luxe.


----------



## Dredriban (28 Août 2016)

Ah du coup le casque est connecté au BT de l'iPhone ? Ça limite la portée tout ça. Mince.


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Août 2016)

Il me semblait que l'on pouvait stocker des musiques sur la watch et que l'on pouvait les écoute ensuite (sans iPhone) la watch connectée à un casque BT... Je me trompe (je n'ai pas de watch...)


----------



## Mcbm (28 Août 2016)

Non tu ne te trompes pas. Par contre tu ne peux stoker qu'une seule playlist sur la Watch et l'écouter avec un casque BT connecté à la Watch.


----------



## fousfous (28 Août 2016)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Il me semblait que l'on pouvait stocker des musiques sur la watch et que l'on pouvait les écoute ensuite (sans iPhone) la watch connectée à un casque BT... Je me trompe (je n'ai pas de watch...)


Oui tu peux faire ça aussi


----------



## Dredriban (1 Septembre 2016)

Mais il y a un espace de stockage du coup ?


----------



## fousfous (1 Septembre 2016)

Dredriban a dit:


> Mais il y a un espace de stockage du coup ?


Oui il y a 8Go sur la montre


----------



## jmaubert (1 Septembre 2016)

Ce n'est pas plutôt 6 Go ?


----------



## fousfous (1 Septembre 2016)

La puce fait bien 8Go, c'est comme les iPhone de 8Go.
Mais oui il y a bien 6Go d'utilisable à cause du formatage.


----------



## Vanton (1 Septembre 2016)

Y a aussi le système. La mémoire est partagée entre le système, les App, les photos, la musique... Apple a mis en place des barrières d'ailleurs.


----------



## Dredriban (1 Septembre 2016)

Ouais donc une micro-playlist en gros. Merci.


----------



## Vanton (1 Septembre 2016)

Oui, assez pour un footing, en mode iPod shuffle


----------



## Dredriban (8 Septembre 2016)

Alors cet Watch 2 hormis le prix qui explose ça vaut le coup ?


----------



## Vanton (8 Septembre 2016)

Le prix qui explose ? On passe de 349€ (Sport 38mm) à... 319€ (Sport Séries 1, 38mm) [emoji57] 30€ de moins. Une Series 1 qui à mon avis corrige le principal PROBLÈME de la V1, à savoir la lenteur extrême... 

La 42mm passe de 399 à 349€, une bonne petite baisse également. 50€ de moins. Là aussi en adoptant un processeur digne de ce nom. 

D'ailleurs j'en veux à Apple ! On a payé fort cher nos V1 (certains jusqu'à 18 000€...) alors que le produit n'était pas assez abouti pour être pleinement utilisable. Quel aveu d'échec que de devoir remplacer le processeur... Le message c'est clairement : le premier modèle était trop pourri pour être gardé au catalogue en l'état... 

Après pour une Séries 2 il faut effectivement allonger plus, mais dans certains cas uniquement. C'est le prix pour avoir du choix (la Series 1 est limitée à quelques modèles alu à bracelet sport uniquement), le GPS, l'étanchéité et un meilleur écran. 419€ en Sport 38mm et 449€ en Sport 42mm. À peu de choses près les prix de la V1 avant la baisse de mars (399 et 449€). Pas vraiment déraisonnable donc. 

Et pour le modèle Classique qui n'avait pas vu son prix baisser lui, pas de hausse non plus. On reste à 649 et 699 de base. En changeant bien de version.


----------



## Dredriban (8 Septembre 2016)

Oui je parlais de la V2, vu que c'est 419 la 38 je pensais exploser avec la 42, mais c'est juste 450 tu me dis donc ça va. En soit la V2 vaut le coup ou pas ? A la V1 a une refonte totale ?


----------



## fousfous (8 Septembre 2016)

En fait le prix de la série 2 est presque le même que lors de la sortie de l'Apple Watch, donc pas vraiment de hausse de prix.


----------



## Dredriban (8 Septembre 2016)

Oui je pensais que l'écart du 38 et 42 serait plus grand. Bon je vais attendre les premiers retours et me décider pour Noël !


----------



## Vanton (8 Septembre 2016)

La Series 2 est plus épaisse et ça c'est pas une bonne nouvelle... Un millimètre de plus, soit 10% d'augmentation environ, c'est un peu dommage. Tout le monde trouvait déjà la V1 un peu grosse, on aurait pu espérer un petit effort. C'est la vitre qui est plus bombée qu'avant. 

En revanche l'étanchéité totale est une bonne nouvelle. Y a toujours un doute avec la V1. Doute qui n'existera plus. L'écran plus lumineux aussi c'est chouette. En plein soleil la première version pouvait être difficile à utiliser. Quant au GPS, pour les coureurs ça sera un vrai plus, mais ça ne révolutionnera pas l'usage de monsieur tout le monde. 

Après il faudra voir à l'usage : est-ce que le son est meilleur en appels ? Est-ce que la qualité d'affichage est meilleure ? Les premiers tests le diront. 

À noter aussi que maintenant toutes les Series 2 ont un dos en céramique, même les modèles Sport. Avant il était en composite sur les Sport. Les Series 1 gardent ce dos en composite.


----------



## Dredriban (8 Septembre 2016)

Merci ! Au final la série 2 plus solide ou pas du coup ? Elle semble pas mal !


----------



## Vanton (8 Septembre 2016)

À mon avis c'est du pareil au même... Le fait que la vitre soit plus bombée sur la Series 2 l'expose peut-être davantage mais c'est une simple supposition.

Très franchement pour qui ne tient pas à se ruiner la Series 1 n'est pas inintéressante. Le peu de nouveautés de la Series 2 ne va forcément manquer et les prix ont baissé. Reste la question du choix. Il faut aimer le bracelet Sport.


----------



## Dredriban (8 Septembre 2016)

Du coup pour toi à la limite, la Série 1 pourrait me convenir ? C'est bon à savoir ! Pour le coup, je suis allé récemment la prendre en main à la FNAC c'est vrai que c'est petit. xD


----------



## Vanton (8 Septembre 2016)

Oui oui beaucoup de gens se basent sur des photos en gros plan où son design rondouillard fait mastoc. Mais en vrai elle est franchement pas si grosse que ça. La 38mm est même carrément l'une des plus petites smart Watch du marché. 

Quand je compare ma watch 42mm à des montres mécaniques autour de moi, sa petite taille est une évidence. 

Quant à la Series 1, attendons les tests, mais oui je pense que pour certains utilisateurs ça peut être un bon plan.


----------



## Dredriban (8 Septembre 2016)

En effet, j'ai vraiment été surpris. Si t'as des gros doigts c'est mort quoi. Au final hormis t'alerter des notifs faut que t'ailles sur ton iPhone pour la gérer parce que va écrire sur ça. 

Je vais attendre les tests alors dans tous les cas il faudra juste que je sache vers Novembre mon choix.


----------



## Vanton (9 Septembre 2016)

Oui je fais partie des clients qui ont été déçus de la complexité des interactions sur l'écran. Globalement il est plus pratique de sortir son tel de sa poche. Il ne faut vraiment pas la voir comme un produit indépendant mais bien comme un écran déporté sur lequel il est vite pénible d'interagir.


----------



## Dredriban (9 Septembre 2016)

Absolument. Et se dire te fais réfléchir 2 fois parce qu'au final, t'as plus intérêt à garder ton téléphone proche de toi que d'investir 450 euros. XD


----------



## fousfous (9 Septembre 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Oui je fais partie des clients qui ont été déçus de la complexité des interactions sur l'écran. Globalement il est plus pratique de sortir son tel de sa poche. Il ne faut vraiment pas la voir comme un produit indépendant mais bien comme un écran déporté sur lequel il est vite pénible d'interagir.


Compliqué compliqué, t'exagère toujours un peu, elle est quand même facile à s'en servir... Je me suis jamais posé la question de comment faire quelque chose avec...


----------



## Vanton (9 Septembre 2016)

Je n'exagère pas, on a juste pas le même ressenti ! [emoji1]

C'est vraiment un produit que je déteste sur certains points. Y a des journées où elle me désespère et où je ne cesse de hurler dessus tant elle est incapable. 
Et y a des jours où je me contente de la regarder et là elle me plait terriblement. Ou bien quand miraculeusement elle accepte de faire sans broncher un truc que j'avais essayé en vain de faire 10 fois la veille... Quand elle marche elle peut être bluffante. 

Dredriban, oui c'est toute la question. Si tu as toujours ton tel sous le nez ta montre te sera potentiellement très peu utile, comme c'était le cas pour moi. Si par contre tu fais partie de ces gens qui abandonnent leur tel au fond d'un sac ou sur une commode dans l'entrée de leur logement, là elle prendra tout son sens. 

C'est pour ça qu'il y en a des milliers en vente sur le bon coin. Je n'ai jamais vu autant d'annonces contenant les mots "je n'en ai pas l'utilité"... Le truc qu'on ne devrait jamais dire pour vendre...


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Septembre 2016)

Avoir toujours le téléphone sur soi me parait exagéré/compliqué/irréaliste
Avoir toujours (et même dans l'eau maintenant si l'on veut) la montre sur soi est plus réaliste.
Au bureau, à l'extérieur et même chez soi, avec la montre au poignet le téléphone peut rester proche (bureau, sac, poches...) ce qui donne une bien meilleure réactivité et évite de consulter le dit téléphone et pour cela de faire les allées et venues permanentes avec son lieu de "stockage".
D'autre part, contacter SIRI au travers de la montre est moins étrange qu'avec le smartphone.
Et pour ceux qui font du sport, ce n'est que du bonheur !
Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## Fabeme (9 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous,
Pour ma part je ne pense pas aller vers la Série 2 (ni la Série 1 d'ailleurs), pas trop convaincu de la 1er Apple Watch que j'utilise depuis sa sortie maintenant.
Peut-être qu'un CPU plus véloce finira par me convaincre, mais pour l'instant j'attends les app compatibles watchOS 3 pour me faire une opinion.

La partie GPS me fait un peu peur dans la Série 2, quand je vois la chauffe de l'iPhone avec, je me dis que ça ne va pas être génial sur la Série 2. L'utilité que je peux lui voir c'est en rando, que je pratique beaucoup, mais en même temps, j'ai toujours mon téléphone sur moi pour appeler les secours, donc... je préfère laisser l'iPhone tracer le signal GPS pour moi, la montre est de toutes façons très peu utile dans cette configuration, elle n'a même pas de boussole...

Impatient de lire les retours des heureux possesseurs des series 2 en tous cas quand elles vont être livrées 

Tout ce que j'ai écris ci-dessus n'est bien sûr que mon avis sur l'AW, chacun a son usage et ses attentes.


----------



## Dredriban (9 Septembre 2016)

Merci ! Après, je fais malheureusement parti de ces gens qui ont souvent le téléphone dans le sac quand ils sont dehors. Pourquoi ? Tout simplement parce que j'ai fait le choix d'avoir un modèle PLUS donc très grand, donc qui ne rentre pas dans la poche. De ce fait, je loupe souvent beaucoup de choses en extérieures. De plus, je suis un grand sportif et là encore je peux m'en servir (Bon en la protégeant malheureusement ...). Le GPS peut être vraiment utile mine de rien, le nombre de fois où dans une ville je sors "Plan". 

Après en soit, outre les alertes de messages/appels, on reçoit quoi d'autres comme notifications ? Je suis un passionné de sport, est-ce que je pourrai être notifié/suivre les lives scores sur la montre par-exemple ? 

Ou au final, l'AW se résume à Notifications Messages/Appels + Traceur de Sport + GPS ?


----------



## fousfous (9 Septembre 2016)

L'apple Watch va surement t'etre utile alors, certaines applications et Siri te permettent de suivre les événements sportifs


----------



## Vanton (9 Septembre 2016)

En fait c'est simple : de base la montre te notifie ce que ton tel te notifie. 

Tu verras assez vite que c'est franchement insupportable au quotidien. Une conversion iMessage à 3 par exemple est vite un enfer. Il te faudra faire du tri. L'idéal étant évidemment de sélectionner ce qui te sert le plus et de laisser sur le tel ce qui est plus accessoire. 

Si tu veux suivre du sport, trouve une app qui le fait que iPhone et active ses notifications sur l'Apple watch, c'est aussi simple que ça.


----------



## Dredriban (9 Septembre 2016)

Merci. Mais je suis juste notifié je ne peux rien suivre sur la Watch en soit ? Genre le score ou autre ?


----------



## fousfous (9 Septembre 2016)

Dredriban a dit:


> Merci. Mais je suis juste notifié je ne peux rien suivre sur la Watch en soit ? Genre le score ou autre ?


Bah si tu peux suivre avec les applications que tu installes, je suis même sur que certaines peuvent te permettre de suivre les scores via une complication, mais faut vérifier suivant les apps


----------



## ScapO (10 Septembre 2016)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Qu'en pensez vous ?



qu'à part ceux qui ont une utilisation pro du téléphone et il devient ici un outil , je ne vois pas trop ce qui ferait que je m'encombrerais d'une AW ...Je ne trouve rien qui ne pourrait attendre X temps jusqu'à ce que je consulte mon téléphone.


----------



## NestorK (10 Septembre 2016)

Je trouve que beaucoup oublient que l'Apple Watch est avant tout une montre. Non, ne dites rien, je sais que ça paraît con. 

Elle donne l'heure et peut donc tout à fait s'acheter juste parce qu'elle nous plait et qu'on a envie de changer de montre ou tout simplement de s'en acheter une. Pas forcément besoin de lui trouver une utilité en dehors de ça.

Accessoirement, je lui en demande peu mais elle le fait bien (si tant est que ma connexion soit bonne) : répondre à un sms, me notifier de la réception d'un message, d'un mail, d'une arrivée à un arrêt de bus. J'utilise son minuteur, à la voix, elle donne la météo, me sert de télécommande très pratique pour piloter ma musique dans le métro sans avoir à sortir ma brique de la poche, etc.

Mais ça reste avant tout une montre qui donne l'heure et notifie mais qui - expérience perso - peut s'avérer pénible et frustrante si on lui demande de faire beaucoup plus.

Ça vaut ce que ça vaut mais je ne regrette pas pas son achat.


----------



## CounterSpy_p (10 Septembre 2016)

D'un point de vue personnel, j'attendais avec impatience les annonces d'Apple cette semaine. Je n'ai pas été déçu pour ma part. L'AW 1ère du nom m'aurait bien plu, mais j'attendais de voir les nouveautés du point de vue matériel/processeur.

Pour ma part, ce sera une Série 1 que je prendrai à la fin de l'année. La même chose, un meilleur processeur pour un poil moins cher : parfait.
Je n'aurai pas l'utilité du GPS intégré, mon iPhone le fera très bien. L'étanchéité : je ne me voit pas aller à la piscine avec. Tant qu'elle résiste aux éclaboussures, les lavages de mains, ça me va !

Et pour finir, je vois l'AW avant tout comme une montre, sur laquelle je peux changer de bracelets en fonction des envies. Elle me notifiera mes messages, appels, mails, consulter Twitter et Instagram, le tout sans sortir mon téléphone de sa sacoche (qu'est ce que ça m'agace de la sortir uniquement pour regarder l'heure !!!!).


----------



## Vanton (10 Septembre 2016)

NestorK a dit:


> Mais ça reste avant tout une montre qui donne l'heure et notifie mais qui - expérience perso - peut s'avérer pénible et frustrante si on lui demande de faire beaucoup plus.
> 
> Ça vaut ce que ça vaut mais je ne regrette pas pas son achat.


C'est ça que je trouve fou... T'as quand même mis 400€ dans un produit qui ne marche pas vraiment et que tu es contraint d'utiliser au minimum mais tu as l'air content... Je comprends mieux comment Cook fait pour annoncer un taux de satisfaction exceptionnel. Si même ceux qui ont conscience que le produit n'est pas abouti s'en disent satisfaits y a quand même quelque chose qui ne tourne pas rond... 

Après je te rejoins sur le côté montre. C'est finalement ce qui me plait le plus aussi. J'ai été horriblement déçu par les aspects techniques du produit mais son côté personnalisable et son look me font de l'effet et c'est pour ça que je la porte toujours. 

Mais de là à dire que j'en suis satisfait... Non vraiment on ne devrait pas se satisfaire d'un produit aussi bancal ! C'est un objet qui mérite péniblement la moyenne, quand Apple flirte généralement avec les sommets.


----------



## NestorK (10 Septembre 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> C'est ça que je trouve fou... T'as quand même mis 400€ dans un produit qui ne marche pas vraiment et que tu es contraint d'utiliser au minimum mais tu as l'air content...



J'ai mis 300 euros dans cette montre ce qui en fait de très loin la moins chère de mes montres. J'en aurais mis 400, c'était la même.

Enfin, elle marche parfaitement : elle me donne l'heure. Pour le reste, je lui demandais d'être un bon écran déporté histoire de ne pas sortir le téléphone toutes les 5 minutes et elle le fait parfaitement bien. Mieux : elle fait plus de choses que ce que j'aurais cru pouvoir en obtenir au départ donc pour moi le pari est tenu. Je suis loin de l'utiliser "au minimum". 

Même l'autonomie : je suis le premier ici à souhaiter pouvoir l'utiliser un week end complet sans m'embarrasser de l'économiser mais en l'état elle fait le boulot plutôt très bien.


----------



## Vanton (10 Septembre 2016)

Oui l'autonomie ne me dérange pas vraiment non plus puisque je la pose la nuit. 

Mais vraiment je vous trouve, toi et d'autres, trop cléments envers ce produit


----------



## Dredriban (11 Septembre 2016)

N'empêche c'est dur à choisir je dois dire quand je lis ton avis général et je me demande si je ne devrai pas garder mes 400 euros. En soit c'est le premier produit Apple, pour quasiment tous les avoir, qui me fait hésiter autant. 

Quelqu'un en sait plus sur les livescore consultables sur la montre ? En fait comment se fait la transmission de data/réseau ? Si ton iPhone en a, ta montre aussi ?


----------



## Vanton (11 Septembre 2016)

De toute façon, teste le produit pendant 14j. Je ne suis pas là pour te décourager de l'acheter. J'essaye d'en donner une vision plus réaliste que le site d'Apple... [emoji6] Moi je n'en suis pas pleinement satisfait mais d'autres le sont. Autant que tu te fasses ton propre avis. D'autant que ton rapport au tel te prédispose à trouver cette montre utile. 

Apple permet de renvoyer tout achat utilisé dans les 14j et gratuitement de surcroît donc n'hésite pas. 

En plus tu n'auras pas eu comme nous à subir watchOS 1 qui était pas mal buggé, tu auras directement watchOS 3 qui est entièrement repensé, plus rapide et sans doute plus fiable. J'espère beaucoup de cet OS pour ma montre personnellement.

Pour la connexion de la montre, elle est complexe. En gros si ton tel capte et est à portée de Wifi direct ou de Bluetooth, c'est lui qui transmet les données à la montre. Donc si ton tel ne capte pas de réseau, la montre ne se connectera pas plus à internet. Mais elle restera connectée au tel et les alertes locales te parviendront (agenda, alarmes, rappels, etc.). 
Si par contre ton tel est éloigné de la montre ou qu'il est éteint, elle bascule sur sa propre connexion wifi. Mais dans ce mode elle n'est pas aussi efficace qu'en étant reliée au tel. Certains trucs marchent (iMessage par exemple, ou Siri) mais pas tous. Ça vient de la nature des app. Une bonne partie de leur contenu est stocké sur le téléphone. Sans connexion avec le téléphone, l'app n'est plus fonctionnelle.


----------



## Dredriban (11 Septembre 2016)

Merci. Je suis d'accord ! C'est vrai que tu me fais hésiter mais tu n'es pas le seul. C'est l´un des rares produits Apples aussi critiqués je trouve. 

Du coup, je pourrai suivre le livescore sur l'AW si mon téléphone n'est pas loin ou pas ? Idem pour FB et autre ?


----------



## Vanton (11 Septembre 2016)

Il y en a énormément en vente sur le bon coin... C'est moi aussi la première fois que je vois un produit Apple faire autant débat. Mais ça n'empêche pas de tester pour se faire son avis 

Pour le livescore je ne sais pas... Je ne suis pas très porté sur le sport. Je pense que ça existe. En tout cas il n'y a pas d'impossibilité technique. Mais je ne peux en aucun cas te donner un nom d'app. 

Pour Facebook aucun problème. Aussi bien l'app que Messenger. Tu seras notifié.


----------



## Dredriban (12 Septembre 2016)

C'est exactement ça ! Beaucoup de mauvais avis. Je t'avoue que ça fait douter. Oui, oui, j'ai bien compris les notifications mais ma question va au-delà. Il y a une différence de recevoir "Machin a gagné machin" et de pouvoir suivre le déroulement du match. Idem pour FB. Peut-on aller sur FB, Eurosport ou autre via sa montre pour suivre au moins un condensé de l'essentiel ou lire sa notif ? Ou la montre sert uniquement à te dire "Check ton téléphone tu dois aller lire un tru" ?


----------



## Fabeme (12 Septembre 2016)

Dredriban a dit:


> C'est exactement ça ! Beaucoup de mauvais avis. Je t'avoue que ça fait douter. Oui, oui, j'ai bien compris les notifications mais ma question va au-delà. Il y a une différence de recevoir "Machin a gagné machin" et de pouvoir suivre le déroulement du match. Idem pour FB. Peut-on aller sur FB, Eurosport ou autre via sa montre pour suivre au moins un condensé de l'essentiel ou lire sa notif ? Ou la montre sert uniquement à te dire "Check ton téléphone tu dois aller lire un tru" ?



Ça dépend beaucoup des applications. Concrètement si il existe une application native pour la Watch, tu pourras suivre une partie des infos sur ta Watch, la plupart du temps, si pas d'application, tu auras les notifications et il faudra aller sur ton téléphone pour en lire plus.

Après quand même se pose la question de la taille de l'écran et du confort de lecture de longue durée, là il vaut mieux revenir au téléphone


----------



## Dredriban (12 Septembre 2016)

Oui absolument ! Mais par-exemple une notif FB informative ou un livescore, j'ai pas besoin d'un confort de fou juste de pouvoir lire et suivre l'information pour y répondre ultérieurement sur téléphone ou voir un résumé plus complet sur ce dernier. Après le problème aussi c'est d'être submergé de notifs all day. XD


----------



## Vanton (12 Septembre 2016)

En fait, y a un petit détail qui peut passer inaperçu au premier abord mais qui est somme toute très logique et qui aide bien : quand tu reçois une notification, tu as en haut à gauche l'icône de l'application qui l'envoie. 

Or cette icône n'a pas toujours la même forme : si elle est identique à celle de l'iPhone (carrée à coins arrondis) c'est qu'il n'y a pas d'app sur la montre et le suivi sera donc très limité. Si elle est ronde c'est qu'il y a une app sur la montre (les icônes d'apps sont rondes sur watchOS) et dans ce cas tu peux éventuellement bénéficier d'un suivi plus complet.

Facebook par exemple ne propose pas d'app. Tu auras une notification mais tu seras obligé d'utiliser le tel pour voir le contenu. Messenger en revanche dispose d'une app et tu pourras théoriquement suivre une conversation depuis la montre. Je dis "théoriquement" parce que chez moi cette app plante à mort mais bon je sais pas si je suis un cas isolé...


----------



## Dredriban (12 Septembre 2016)

Excellente remarque ! Merci ! Du coup il faut que je vois si les applications que j'utilise souvent sont en mode Watch donc en rond ? Y-a-t-il une liste ?


----------



## Vanton (12 Septembre 2016)

Apple l'indique sur l'app store.


----------



## Dredriban (12 Septembre 2016)

Et il y en a beaucoup ?


----------



## Vanton (12 Septembre 2016)

J'ai plus les chiffres en tête... Une dizaine de milliers ? Un truc dans le genre.


----------



## Dredriban (13 Septembre 2016)

Ah quand même. Merci. Il doit y avoir moyen de trouver son bonheur sur tout.


----------



## Vanton (13 Septembre 2016)

Normalement oui... Mais comme sur la V1 ça merdait beaucoup, avec des lancements d'app totalement laborieux et des plantages récurrents je t'avoue ne pas avoir écumé l'app store


----------



## Dredriban (13 Septembre 2016)

Il va falloir que je regarde ça alors. J'espère que la V2 recevra de meilleures critiques pour le coup car là c'est pas ça.


----------



## Fabeme (13 Septembre 2016)

Bon, les premiers tests d'appli faites pour watchOS 3 ne sont pas mauvais de mon côté... ça manque d'apps à jour bien sûr, mais dans quelques jours/semaines...


----------



## Vanton (13 Septembre 2016)

Arrête de me donner envie de l'installer... [emoji57] Je veux arriver à bouder symboliquement iOS 10 pendant quelques jours !


----------



## Dredriban (14 Septembre 2016)

Ahaha ! Si ça stabilise le tout ce n'est pas une mauvaise chose pour le coup !


----------



## Fabeme (14 Septembre 2016)

WatchOS 2 est déjà, je trouve, très stable. 
Pour Vanton, ca colle avec ton calendrier alors, tant que les app ne sont pas mises à jour il y a très peu d'intérêt, sinon l'astuce purement psychologique de remplacer l'animation de lancement des app par le logo de l'app avec un truc qui tourne autour...

Il y a bien sûr des améliorations du style le mini dock appelé par le bouton qui servait à lancer les contacts, l'application Respirer, Tâches, etc.


----------



## Dredriban (14 Septembre 2016)

Au fait, les bracelets sont chers ? J'ai vu le dernier modèle Nike (Qui évacue mieux la transpiration enfin le bracelet) qui est pas mal mais fait trop sport, si on veut la mettre tout le temps ça ne colle pas. Je ne sais pas comment rend le bracelet sport si ça passe avec tout. Mais un autre bracelet c'est cher ?


----------



## Poutchi (15 Septembre 2016)

Dredriban a dit:


> Au fait, les bracelets sont chers ? J'ai vu le dernier modèle Nike (Qui évacue mieux la transpiration enfin le bracelet) qui est pas mal mais fait trop sport, si on veut la mettre tout le temps ça ne colle pas. Je ne sais pas comment rend le bracelet sport si ça passe avec tout. Mais un autre bracelet c'est cher ?


 Ça dépend le bracelet..

Ça va de 39€ pour un bracelet sport ou en nillon à 500€ pour un bracelet en acier. 

Regarde sur l'Apple store en ligne, la gamme complète est présentée


----------



## Dredriban (15 Septembre 2016)

Ah ouais c'est pas donné ! Mieux vaut que je réfléchisse bien dès le départ.


----------



## Vanton (15 Septembre 2016)

C'est pas 39, c'est 59 pour les bracelets Sport ou Nylon... [emoji57] Ça aurait dû être 29 ou 39 à mon avis... Mais Apple étant Apple...

Ensuite tu as les bracelets milanais ou en cuir, pour 159€. Et le bracelet à maillons pour 500€. 

Ce sont des tarifs assez salés... 

Sinon il y a une offre considérable de produits tiers de toutes les qualités et à tous les prix


----------



## Dredriban (16 Septembre 2016)

Et les produits tiers sont de bonne qualité ? En soit le modèle Nike semble pas mal mais bon, ça fait trop sport, alors que le modèle sport passe un peu plus partout. C'est pour ça.


----------



## Vanton (17 Septembre 2016)

Entièrement d'accord... 

Et niveau produits tiers y a de tout, vraiment


----------



## Dredriban (17 Septembre 2016)

Ok. Merci. Je pense essayer une 42 en Sport noir pour Noël alors. J'espère que niveau transpiration le bracelet convient aussi. Reste juste à voir cette histoire de protection.


----------



## Dredriban (20 Septembre 2016)

Yo ! Je ne sais pas vous, mais les premiers tests de l'AW2 me plaisent plutôt bien ! Elle semble vraiment pas mal (Avec l'ajoute de la fonction pour la natation aussi c'est cool). Et c'est vrai qu'une application telle Shazam sur la montre ça sauve la vie au quotidien aussi (Je ne sais pas si elle fait partie des fonctions qui marchent sans iPhone ou s'il faut qu'il soit proche). Cependant, j'ai plusieurs questions d'ordre matériel ! Je suis un sportif comme vous l'aurez vu (Musculation notamment) et je ne sais toujours pas quoi faire pour la protection/film protecteur (Sachant que ce n'est pas sûr qu'eux soient étanches !) et là je ne sais pas si vous avez des propositions/conseils ! Enfin le bracelet de la Sport tient bien sous l'eau (douche, piscine ?) où ça fait qu'il va s'user encore plus vite ? 

Merci !


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Septembre 2016)

Shazam qui sauve la vie au quotidien... ça me laisse songeur


----------



## Dredriban (20 Septembre 2016)

Ça peut sauver franchement. Le nombre de fois que j'entends des supers musiques et que je n'ai pas le tel' sous la main ! XD


----------



## Chadwan (14 Octobre 2016)

Je relance un peu le sujet. J'hésite entre prendre une AW séries 1 en 42mm (Alu donc...à 349€) ou bien prendre l'AW originale inox 42mm en promo actuellement (449€). Selon vous, laquelle est la plus intéressante ? Merci pour vos réponses et avis.


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Octobre 2016)

La série 1 !


----------



## Fabeme (14 Octobre 2016)

La série 1 en raison de l'amélioration du CPU


----------



## Chadwan (15 Octobre 2016)

Merci pour vos retours ! Je pensais comme vous aussi mais je voulais avoir des avis extérieurs au cas où.


----------



## Dredriban (2 Novembre 2016)

Vous en pensez quoi de l'AW ? J'étais certain de craquer pour Noël et me voici à douter. J'ai peur de totalement délaisser mes autres montres. De plus, le fait que dans 2 ans, la montre soit obsolète me fait peur aussi.


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Novembre 2016)

Question quasi identique à celle que tu as posée sur un autre fil...


----------



## CounterSpy_p (2 Novembre 2016)

Dredriban a dit:


> Vous en pensez quoi de l'AW ? J'étais certain de craquer pour Noël et me voici à douter. J'ai peur de totalement délaisser mes autres montres. De plus, le fait que dans 2 ans, la montre soit obsolète me fait peur aussi.


Que ce soit la Series 1 ou 2, elle ne sera pas non plus bonne à jeter quand un nouveau modèle sortira  Après c'est inéluctable quand tu achètes un produit high-tech.
Moi j'ai un iPhone 5, modèle d'il y a 4 ans déjà, il me convient encore aujourd'hui et je ne vois pas de raison de changer (de mon point de vue hein ). Je le trouve pas plus obsolète que ça..


----------



## Dredriban (4 Novembre 2016)

Ok. Merci. Mais là on parle d'une montre. Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est pour la durée de vie mais c'est clair que ça peut freiner l'achat.


----------



## cedricdelan (19 Novembre 2016)

Je reviens sur mon expérience AW séries 2 (Gris sidéral sport 42mm) acheté sur le store en ligne. J'ai lu attentivement ce post et je me suis reconnu un peu dedans.
J'avais décidé de sauter le pas pour cette montre connectée pour un but principalement sportif : randonnée/musculation. Concernant la randonnée je n'ai finalement pas trouvé mon bonheur et pas vraiment les solutions que je voulais (suivi d'un tracé sur la montre comme sur les Garmin par ex), passons à la musculation. J'ai là trouvé une utilité cette pas indispensable mais pratique avec l'application FitnessPoint qui me permettait avec l'Apple Watch de suivre mes calories dépensées, m'avertir pour les pauses de récupérations, noter les poids/séries/répétitions pour chaque exercice, ça me plaisait. Dans le quotidien je ne faisais pratiquement rien avec à part l'utiliser pour les cartes de fidélités, liste de courses et bien sur lire l'heure ! 

Je me suis poser une question : Est t'elle indispensable comme mon iPhone ? ou mon Mac (même si le mac c'est différent), la réponse était NON ! je pouvais m'en passer et je l'a portais quotidiennement car elle m'avait coûtée 449€ et ça m'embêtait de l'a laisser sur ma table de chevet. Pour le sport, la musculation, je peux tout autant utiliser l'iPhone pour m'entrainer avec la même application. Certes je n'ai pas forcément les suivis de calories etc (et encore avec un bracelet au bras, cela pourrait fonctionner peut être).

Est-ce donc raisonnable, pour mon cas, de garder un AW juste pour avoir un chronomètre, suivi d'activité des caloris etc… carte de fidélités et listes de courses le tout pour 449€… Ma réponse est non.
J'ai donc décidé, après avoir découvert le retour des 14 jours, de l'a renvoyée et de me faire rembourser.

Cette expérience m'a permis de connaitre mes besoins réels avec une montre connectée (AW) et de me dire que pour mon cas ce n'est pas du tout indispensable et j'ai même remis ma montre que j'avais délaissée  J'ai aussi retrouvé une vrai bonne autonomie sur mon iPhone 6s Plus.

J'espère que ce retour pourra servir.


----------



## Dredriban (20 Novembre 2016)

Expérience intéressante. Mais tu ne t'en servais pas au quotidien ? J'ai comme toi un 6S+ et vu la taille impossible de faire la muscu avec.


----------



## cedricdelan (20 Novembre 2016)

Au quotidien si mais c'était très limité, n'en ayant pas besoin dans mon job, elle me servait simplement comme je l'ai expliqué pour les cartes de fidélités, liste de courses (rarement donc car je ne fais pas les courses tous les jours ^^) un peu shazam, et regarder l'heure… Pas trop pour répondre au sms car en pleine rue ou en soirée je ne trouve pas ça top de dicter avec Siri et je ne reçois pas des tonnes de messages donc autant utiliser mon iPhone 

Pour la muscu oui c'était pratique, Timing au poignet/calories dépensées etc… mais au point de garder cette montre de 449€ juste pour ça, je me suis dit que non. Je ne l'a trouvais pas indispensable et que je pouvais m'en passer et donc l'oublier un jour voir plusieurs à ce prix là ça m'embêtait. L'iPhone me conviendra pour mon utilisation quotidienne et sportive.


----------



## Vanton (20 Novembre 2016)

Perso je m'en sers toujours aussi peu... Pour lire l'heure, regarder les risques de pluie avant de sortir... Éventuellement lire quelques notifications quand mon téléphone est loin. 

Souvent je me retrouve dans la situation totalement pitoyable où je marche dans la rue tout en parlant par SMS. À chaque nouveau message reçu la montre me le signale et je sors mon tel de ma poche pour répondre... Au bout d'un moment c'est tellement ridicule que je garde le tel à la main. C'est totalement redondant, ça ajoute de la complexité à quelque chose qui était très simple auparavant.


----------



## fousfous (20 Novembre 2016)

Mais je vois vraiment pas ton problème avec les notifications, tu te prends la tete pour pas grand chose. Quand tu discutes avec quelqu'un tu n'as pas besoin de regarder la watch, dés que tu sens la vibration tu peux déverrouiller ton iPhone pour répondre directement, c'est que quand tu sais pas qui te parle ou que ton iPhone est plus loin que tu as besoin de regarder. Ca permet surtout d'être averti en toute discretion sans l'horrible vibreur de l'iPhone.

Je tiens à rappeler que c'est une montre, on ne demandait pas à l'iPhone de faire la meme chose qu'un ordi à sa sortie


----------



## Vanton (20 Novembre 2016)

Sauf que je la sentais déjà avant la vibration, j'avais pas besoin d'un jouet à 800€ à mon poignet pour savoir que mon tel vibre... 

Je sais pas je trouve ça tellement absurde d'être traversé d'ondes Bluetooth, qu'un mini ordinateur tourne en permanence, qu'une batterie soit rechargée tous les jours pour... vibrer à mon poignet plutôt que dans ma poche... C'est absurde !

Il n'est vraiment pas rare que je rate des notifications à cause de la montre en plus... Un comble ! Avant j'avais mon tel à côté de moi, je voyais l'écran s'allume en cas de nouveau message et ça allait très bien. Maintenant mon poignet vivre pour me dire de poser mes yeux sur mon tel qui est déjà en face de moi... Non vraiment je n'adhère pas.


----------



## fousfous (20 Novembre 2016)

Oui mais le problème c'est surtout la discretion, la watch est vraiment discrete, je peux laisser posé l'iPhone sur la table sans risquer de se faire surprendre par une notification.
Bon et puis il y a pleins d'usage à la watch, notamment le coté qui te fait bouger et la mesure du sport que tu fais.


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Novembre 2016)

A lire certains il est évident que leurs journées ne sont pas rythmées par la nécessité de discrétion de leur iphone face à un boulot ou une occupation. Avoir facilement son iphone "à la main" n'est pas à la portée de tous; et, si tel est le cas, l'utilité de la montre est bien faible.
Pour mon cas, je suis très actif et souvent dans l'impossibilité de tenir mon iphone en main; là, la montre prend toute son utilité car elle peut être discrète tout en donnant assez d'informations pour ne pas avoir obligatoirement à accéder à son iphone--> donc: elle m'est très utile !


----------



## Vanton (21 Novembre 2016)

Je l'ai jamais trouvée très discrète... Je l'avais déjà évoqué, tout le monde me demande si je m'ennuie parce que je regarde ma montre. Effectivement elle ne fait pas de bruit, mais pour autant le geste permettant de la consulter ne passe pas du tout inaperçu. 

Mais oui, j'en conviens tout à fait, d'un propriétaire à l'autre l'expérience peut totalement changer. Je sais que dans mon cas elle m'est très très peu utile. Comme le dit fousfous elle me permet de suivre mon activité, ce qui ne m'est pas essentiel mais n'est pas inutile pour autant. Et je m'en sers énormément pour regarder l'heure. En dehors de ça c'est franchement très modeste. Y a des moments, rares, où elle s'avère utile parce que je suis loin de mon tel. Mais ça fait quand même léger comme justification d'achat... 

Après pour les gens qui ne peuvent pas avoir leur tel devant eux sur leur bureau, oui, c'est autre chose.


----------



## Dredriban (21 Novembre 2016)

J'hésite de plus en plus. Elle peut m'être utile dans le sens où avec un 6S+ bah quand je sors le téléphone est dans mon sac, idem en cours. Cela peut me permettre de garder un oeil sur les informations importantes et me dire quand le sortir si nécessaire. On rajoute à ça les fonctionnalités pour le sport et les trucs genre Shazam ça peut avoir sens. 

Le problème c'est l'histoire de durée de vie. C'est une montre et ça me fait chier de payer 449 euros pour en changer tous les deux. Comme vous le répétez, il s'agit d'une montre. Et une montre ne se change pas tous les deux ans.


----------



## fousfous (21 Novembre 2016)

Elle peut durer plus de 2 ans tu sais, tout dépend de ton rythme de renouvellement, si tu as envie d'avoir toujours la dernière ou plutôt si tu la gardes jusqu'à ce qu'elle ne soit plus utilisable


----------



## Vanton (21 Novembre 2016)

La V1 a toujours ramé donc sa durée de vie sera probablement réduite. Comme pour l'iPad 1 en son temps. 

Mais les Séries 1 et 2 ont plus de répondant et je les vois mal ne pas tenir 3 ans sans souci.


----------



## Dredriban (21 Novembre 2016)

C'est ça le soucis. En soit j'y vois une utilité. Certes du gadget mais me dire que 3 ans faut en changer, ça fait mal. D'autant plus qu'à côté je ne vais sans doute plus porter mes montres.


----------



## Vanton (21 Novembre 2016)

3 ans c'est le minimum auquel tu peux t'attendre avec la Series 2. À mon avis tu peux tabler sur plus dans les faits. Sauf si Apple décide de ne plus prendre en charge les vieilles versions avec iOS mais bon ils sont plutôt pas mauvais sur ce point pour le moment.


----------



## Dredriban (21 Novembre 2016)

Qu'entends-tu par plus ? Enfin dans tous les cas, la durée de vie reste courte.


----------



## cedricdelan (21 Novembre 2016)

Je reste du même avis que Vanton ! car ce que je disais c'était mon expérience personnel et je comprend tout à fait les points de vue de pepeye66 et de fousfous , ça dépend des usages de chacun  

Pèse bien le pour et le contre, sinon fait comme moi achète et si dans ton quotidien ça ne change pas, fais toi rembourser sous 14 jours par Apple Drediban.
La durée de vie peut être courte en effet et tes besoins changer ou autre et donc moins d'utilité pour l'AW.

Pour ma part cette expérience d'AW m'a permis de reprendre l'habitude de porter ma montre "traditionnelle"


----------



## fousfous (21 Novembre 2016)

cedricdelan a dit:


> Pour ma part cette expérience d'AW m'a permis de reprendre l'habitude de porter ma montre "traditionnelle"


Personnellement je trouverais que j'ai fait un retour dans le passé en retournant sur une montre traditionnelle ^^ Ne plus avoir l'heure exacte, la date, mon emplois du temps, le minuteur, les 4 réveils ^^


----------



## Vanton (21 Novembre 2016)

La date c'est super pratique... C'est con de devoir payer aussi cher pour ça, mais qu'est ce que je l'apprécie au quotidien cette date au poignet [emoji846]


----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2016)

Il y a aussi la date sur les montres traditionnelles


----------



## fousfous (22 Novembre 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il y a aussi la date sur les montres traditionnelles


C'est loin d'être en standard, et je suis pas sur que ca gère super bien les années bissextile et les jours.
Parce que par exemple en vacance c'est ce que je met en plus gros la date avec le jour, histoire de ne pas être perdu


----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> C'est loin d'être en standard, et je suis pas sur que ca gère super bien les années bissextile et les jours.
> Parce que par exemple en vacance c'est ce que je met en plus gros la date avec le jour, histoire de ne pas être perdu



En vacances , j'évite la montre , j'ai le temps


----------



## fousfous (22 Novembre 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> En vacances , j'évite la montre , j'ai le temps


J'aime bien savoir quand c'est l'heure de manger


----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> J'aime bien savoir quand c'est l'heure de manger



Le ventre n'a pas besoin d'une horloge


----------



## fousfous (22 Novembre 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le ventre n'a pas besoin d'une horloge


C'est un coup à avoir 8 repas par jours


----------



## GenreDown (22 Novembre 2016)

Bonsoir tout le monde !
Alors j'apporte ma contribution à ce topic. Tout d'abord l'aspect financier n'a pas été déterminant pour ma part tout simplement parce que c'est un cadeau.

Concernant l'utilité, personnellement j'en suis pleinement satisfait, elle ne quitte pas mon poignet. Avant d'envisager un éventuel achat il faut bien réaliser la nature du produit, quelles sont vos attentes. C'est un écran déporté, que je trouve très efficace. Alors non il ne faut pas espérer participer pleinement à une conversation sur iMessage ou Messenger mais ce n'est pas du tout le but du produit.

Pour un exemple de situation concrete, je parlerais par exemple des sorties entre amis. Je bois un verre, au lieu d'avoir mon iPhone sur la table je l'ai dans la poche. Je consulte mes notifications d'un regard sur la montre quand je sens la légère vibration, ça me permet de "filtrer" moi meme mes notifications et de ne pas sortir mon iPhone à la moindre notif. Alors certains d'entre vous vont certainement me dire "quand on sort avec des amis on regarde pas son portable" et tout ça, mais personnellement j'arrive très bien à faire les deux.

Autre chose, mais qui est assez spécifique, j'avais l'année derniere switché vers un Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge pendant un peu plus d'un an, très bonne expérience, je suis retourné sur Apple car j'aime le fait que les appareils fonctionnent ensemble (Handoff, etc), bref, là n'est pas le sujet. J'avais beaucoup apprécié la présence d'une LED de notification sur le Samsung, et j'avais désactivé le vibreur du téléphone car ce signal me suffisait (et moins intrusif par exemple dans une conversation de groupe avec le vibreur qui n'arrete pas). Donc lorsque j'ai récupéré un iPhone j'ai naturellement désactivé le vibreur, et la Watch me sert à etre averti quand meme en cas de notification de maniere non intrusive pour les autres.

Au sujet des notifs je ne les trouve pas chiantes non plus sur la watch, on peut par exemple faire le tri pour ne recevoir les notifications Mails seulement pour les VIP (personnellement je recois des tas de mail à la minute et cette fonction m'est indispensable).

Pour conclure je dirais que cette Apple Watch est un très bon produit, qui personnellement me manque rapidement quand je l'enlève. C'est un écran déporté, efficace, rien de plus.

(désolay pour le pavay)


----------



## Dredriban (22 Novembre 2016)

Merci. Pour le coup, si j'en avais une, je serai accro tout comme toi. C'est un défaut dans le sens où toutes mes anciennes montres seraient moins utiles. 

Encore une fois, le seul frein, ce n'est pas tant l'utilité gadget que je peux en avoir. C'est le fait que c'est une montre qui va durer 2-3 ans et là mettre 450 euros pour un accessoire telle une montre (Dans ma tête c'est bien différent de mon Mac et iPhone) où l'utilité sera utile mais gadget ça me fait réfléchir en deux fois.


----------



## GenreDown (22 Novembre 2016)

Je peux comprendre, après je ne peux que te conseiller, comme d'autres l'ont fait, de faire l'essai pendant les 14 jours de délai de rétractation. Ah et un autre truc qui est super avec l'AW, c'est vraiment les bracelets, pour ma part j'ai déja une bonne collection et sans me ruiner car Amazon est une mine d'or de bracelets tiers !


----------



## Dredriban (23 Novembre 2016)

Merci. Encore une fois, je pense que l'essai sera concluant. Le problème c'est le fait de devoir changer ce bijou régulièrement par-rapport à d'autres bijoux qui se gardent plus longtemps.


----------



## Vanton (23 Novembre 2016)

Prends une Séries 1 si tu veux y mettre le moins possible ?


----------



## Dredriban (23 Novembre 2016)

Après c'est toujours la même histoire. Est-ce que l'écart de prix se justifier ? Est-ce qu'il rajoute de la durée de vie ? Et ne vaut pas avoir le mieux pour tenir le plus. Je psychote sans doute pour rien mais cette réflexion d'obscolescence me fait douter.


----------



## GenreDown (23 Novembre 2016)

Dredriban a dit:


> Après c'est toujours la même histoire. Est-ce que l'écart de prix se justifier ? Est-ce qu'il rajoute de la durée de vie ? Et ne vaut pas avoir le mieux pour tenir le plus. Je psychote sans doute pour rien mais cette réflexion d'obscolescence me fait douter.


Personnellement j'ai l'Apple Watch Originale, avant WatchOS3 les lenteurs étaient insupportables, mais personnellement de puis OS3 je la trouve parfaitement utilisable, je suis rarement en train d'attendre le chargement d'une application, notamment grace à la fonction "Dock". Donc j'imagine qu'avec une Series 1 tu es bon pour plusieurs années. Apres, je pense qu'il ne faut pas voir l'AW comme un bijou à part entière, c'est un objet High Tech avant tout, et elle contient une batterie, qui de toutes façons ne durera pas 20 ans...


----------



## Dredriban (23 Novembre 2016)

C'est ça le paradoxe. J'avais fait un topic pour savoir si je devais la protéger et j'avais finalement compris qu'une montre ne se protégeait pas. On ne protège pas ces accessoires. Et pourtant, bien que cela soit une montre, elle ne va durer que quelques années et c'est là le soucis. D'autant plus un accessoire quotidien comme ça, ça doit vite ralentir à force. Je ne sais quoi en penser.


----------



## cedricdelan (23 Novembre 2016)

Drediban, au vu des tes doutes qui sont totalement compréhensible concernant la durée de vie du produit et du coté gadget de celui-ci, je te conseillerai soit de débourser cette somme et de l'essayer au quotidien durant moins de 14 jours voir si elle te convient (en en prenant soin car elle doit paraitre neuve pour le retour, afin de se faire rembourser) soit tout simplement de patienter et de ne pas en acheter pour le moment, ce qui serait aussi une bonne solution. J'ai été dans le même cas de figure que toi, doutant de la durée de vie, utilité de celle-ci, de ne pas l'avoir au quotidien régulièrement et donc d'avoir débourser une somme pour ma part très conséquente dans l'AW, au final même si par bref moments elle me serait utile j'ai préférer l'a renvoyer et attendre qui sait une autre AW convenant mieux à mes besoins.


----------



## Dredriban (23 Novembre 2016)

Merci. Je vois ce que tu veux dire. Après ce sont des montres connectées et il est fort probable que j'ai toujours ce problème de durée de vie.


----------



## CounterSpy_p (23 Novembre 2016)

De mon point de vue, j'attends mon Apple Watch pour Noël. J'ai déjà bien réfléchit, trouvé mes usages pour cette montre et elle correspondra bien à ce que je veux en faire (normalement hein ^^). Après ce qui me rebute toujours c'est cette fameuse durée de vie, je te l'accorde.
Après, quand on voit la durée de vie des produits Apple, qui maintiennent quand même des appareils "âgés" à jour (iOS 10 fonctionne très bien sur mon iPhone 5), je ne me fais pas trop de soucis pour la Watch.
Je prendrai donc une Série 1 (pas besoin du GPS ni de l'étanchéité), je pense que le processeur est bien taillé pour l'avenir et qu'elle tiendra pas mal d'années, à un tarif raisonnable.
Le soucis reste la batterie .. je me dis que si je la vois trop s'essouffler dans quelques années, je ferai remplacer la batterie et ça repartira pour un tour. Bien sûr, on est loin de la longévité des montres traditionnelles mais pour le coup, est-ce seulement comparable ? Comme dit précédemment, on a bien affaire à un produit high-tech ;-)


----------



## Dredriban (23 Novembre 2016)

Merci de ton avis. Théoriquement un appareil comme une montre s'utilise plus qu'un téléphone, non ? Donc logiquement la durée de vie doit être moins importante que l'iPhone ? Bon après si j'arrive à la faire tirer au moins 5 ans c'est sûr que cela devient intéressant.


----------



## GenreDown (23 Novembre 2016)

Dredriban a dit:


> Merci de ton avis. Théoriquement un appareil comme une montre s'utilise plus qu'un téléphone, non ? Donc logiquement la durée de vie doit être moins importante que l'iPhone ? Bon après si j'arrive à la faire tirer au moins 5 ans c'est sûr que cela devient intéressant.


c'est un produit trop "jeune", on n'a pas le recul qu'il faut pour la durée de vie... Apres j'ai l'AW originale et elle répond parfaitement à mes besoins, je ne constate pas de ralentissements pour ce que j'en fais... Et elle va avoir deux ans dans quelques mois, enfin ce model. Seul l'avenir nous le dira


----------



## Dredriban (23 Novembre 2016)

En effet c'est la seule inconnue. Je ne sais pas combien de temps cela peut durer pour un usage quotidien.


----------



## fousfous (23 Novembre 2016)

Y a bien des iPhone 4 qui fonctionnent très bien, alors je vois pas pourquoi la Watch ne pourrait tiendrait pas tenir aussi longtemps.
Après c'est sur tu auras peut-être envie de changer avant.


----------



## Dredriban (23 Novembre 2016)

Donc pour toi les 5 ans se tiennent ?


----------



## fousfous (23 Novembre 2016)

Oui normalement elle devrait tenir, mais tu peux oublier dans ce cas les futures nouveautés et tu devras résister à l'envie de la changer


----------



## Dredriban (23 Novembre 2016)

Absolument. Mais en soit, y-a-t-il tant de nouveautés que l'on peut attendre de l'AW ?


----------



## Vanton (23 Novembre 2016)

Les modèles Edition en or étaient strictement identiques aux autres niveau technologie et Apple proposait une extension de garantie jusqu'à 3 ans. 

Donc 3 ans me semble définitivement acquis. 5, c'est vraisemblable pour les Series 1 ou 2. Pas acquis, mais vraisemblable


----------



## Dredriban (23 Novembre 2016)

Donc 3 ans minimum si je comprends bien ?


----------



## fousfous (23 Novembre 2016)

Oui au moins, c'est le grand minimum


----------



## Dredriban (23 Novembre 2016)

Ok merci. Bon c'est à réfléchir. Je suis un peu perdu pour le coup


----------



## Vanton (23 Novembre 2016)

Déjà commence par en acheter une en ligne. Teste pendant les 14j. Si elle te plait pas du tout tu auras avancé. Et si elle te plait, tu sauras déjà mieux que maintenant si le prix est justifié


----------



## Dredriban (24 Novembre 2016)

Absolument. D'ailleurs c'est en rupture de stock ou ça va c'est jouable ?


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Novembre 2016)

Pour ce qui me concerne je la charge chaque jour alors qu'il reste 40% de charge ce qui fait qu'au bout d'un an elle a subi 365x0,6 = 220 cycles.
Si la batterie est calibrée pour 1000 cycles ça donnera approximativement 4an1/2 de fonctionnement.


----------



## Vanton (24 Novembre 2016)

4 ans et demi avant que l'autonomie ne commence à baisser... La batterie va pas mourir dans l'heure qui suit. 
À mon avis Apple aura arrêté de la supporter avec qu'elle ne soit HS


----------



## Dredriban (24 Novembre 2016)

Les ralentissements etc ... Ne sont pas du ressort de l'autonomie, non ?


----------



## CounterSpy_p (25 Novembre 2016)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Pour ce qui me concerne je la charge chaque jour alors qu'il reste 40% de charge ce qui fait qu'au bout d'un an elle a subi 365x0,6 = 220 cycles.
> Si la batterie est calibrée pour 1000 cycles ça donnera approximativement 4an1/2 de fonctionnement.


En tout cas c'est une durée de vie honnête, j'avais pas vu les choses sous cet angle !
Bon pour ma part, Apple Watch Série 1 commandée aujourd'hui, pour profiter des 25€ de carte cadeau iTunes offerts par Apple 
C'est pas mirobolant, j'aurai préféré une carte cadeau sur le Store directement mais c'est toujours bon à prendre ! Ne serait-ce que déjà pour Super Mario Run sur iOS en décembre.
Bref, livraison semaine pro, content


----------



## Dredriban (26 Novembre 2016)

Hâte d'avoir ton retour !


----------



## CounterSpy_p (30 Novembre 2016)

Dredriban a dit:


> Hâte d'avoir ton retour !


Ce sera pour fin-décembre, elle est déjà emballée et je n'en ai pas vu la couleur lol.


----------



## Dredriban (30 Novembre 2016)

Ça marche !


----------



## Chadwan (23 Mars 2017)

Juste un petit post pour vous dire que j'ai acheté une Apple Watch Séries 1 42mm en gris sidéral. Je suis très content de mon achat après plus de 2semaines. Je me prends au jeu de l'application Activité et je consulte tellement moins mon iPhone. Il gagne en autonomie et je gagne en productivité. Bref, c'est un grand oui et je regrette de ne pas l'avoir achetée plus tôt ! [emoji6]


----------



## Vanton (23 Mars 2017)

Vu la bouse qu'était la première version, ne regrette rien... [emoji57]


----------



## Chadwan (23 Mars 2017)

Je voulais dire "de ne pas avoir acheté la series 1 plus tôt". Oui je suis d'accord que la première version était vraiment lente [emoji4]


----------



## Fabeme (23 Mars 2017)

Vanton a dit:


> Vu la bouse qu'était la première version, ne regrette rien... [emoji57]



C'est peut-être un tout petit peu excessif non ? [emoji6] et puis elle arrive à faire changer l'affichage toutes les secondes, c'est déjà bien [emoji6]


----------



## Vanton (23 Mars 2017)

Ça me soulage ! [emoji1] J'ai tellement été déçu par ce produit, sorti à peine commencé, qui a mis plus d'un an à devenir à peu près cohérent et qui a toujours ramé.


----------



## Fabeme (23 Mars 2017)

C'est une v1, l'iPhone Edge est une icône escargotesque aussi [emoji6] l'iPad 1 également...


----------



## Vanton (23 Mars 2017)

Oui mais eux deux étaient brillants... C'était déjà ça. L'imperfection passe bien mieux quand le produit est bien pensé. Mais on a déjà eu ce débat


----------



## fousfous (27 Mars 2017)

Vanton a dit:


> Vu la bouse qu'était la première version, ne regrette rien... [emoji57]


Un peu excessif quand meme  La mienne fonctionne très bien et je l'apprécie énormément


----------



## Vanton (27 Mars 2017)

fousfous a dit:


> Un peu excessif quand meme  La mienne fonctionne très bien et je l'apprécie énormément



On va pas refaire ce débat ! [emoji1] Moi c'est un produit qui m'a horriblement déçu. Pour d'autres ça a été une révélation et un gros coup de cœur... Est comme ça


----------



## kitetrip (28 Mars 2017)

Si tu as l'habitude de porter une montre, alors je te recommande l'Apple Watch.
En revanche si tu n'as jamais eu de montre ça risque de te sembler superflu...


----------



## Vanton (28 Mars 2017)

Tu réponds à qui ?


----------



## CounterSpy_p (28 Mars 2017)

Après 3 mois passés avec, portée quotidiennement, je ne m'en lasse pas ! Bien au contraire. J'utilise mon iPhone complètement différemment, il me sert quand il y'a une action que je ne peux faire avec la montre (Safari, certains mails, MacG..). Je pense le garder encore quelques temps d'ailleurs et je repousse son renouvellement le plus loin possible.

Je dicte quasiment tous mes messages, je "griffonne" depuis hier soir (merci WatchOS 3.2 )..

Et les anneaux Activité, les objectifs "Se lever", j'essaye de m'y tenir pour je me suis aussi pris dans le jeu des trophées 
Bref, je ne regrette rien ! (mais quand même content d'avoir attendu la Série 1 et ne pas avoir pris l'originale, je rejoins vos avis ...)


----------

